# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Femra, pjesmarrëse në Euro 2008-të

## Altin1

Siç edhe ka ndodhur vite më parë edhe pse femrat "urrejnë" futbollin pasi ndjehen të "lëna pas dore" nga partnerët e tyre, nuk mund të qëndrojnë pa tërhequr vëmëndjen e tyre. 

*Jo vetëm spektakël në fushën e blertë, por atmosfera në Euro 2008 ndizet edhe nga tifozet femra që marrin pjesë në të.*  :djall i fshehur: 

Ju urojmë shikim të këndshëm  :llafazan: 

Fillojmë me Dojçët

----------


## Altin1

Dashnorja e Italianit Marco Borriello, eshte nga Argjentina, jo keq jo keq

----------


## Altin1

Cheke

----------


## goldian

altino me le pa fjet sante naqe

----------


## Apollyon

Ato Kroatet marshalla.. se kto tjerat.. per gjynof.

----------


## Altin1

Me duket sikur po me pelqen pak Hollanda

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

YYYY qo e hollandes qenka si miranda lol "TA CAJ GOJEN"....Po ti mer do na besh me zemer...

----------


## RaPSouL

Do te ishte me mire te mos komentohen fotot, sepse prishet rendi i temes, dhe ska fare shije. Vetem shikoni fotot dhe shijoni ato.


Respekte.

----------


## drague

> Do te ishte me mire te mos komentohen fotot, sepse prishet rendi i temes, dhe ska fare shije. Vetem shikoni fotot dhe shijoni ato.
> 
> 
> Respekte.


e ku eshte lezeti i temes po nuk i komentove.
bravo Altin na hape oreksin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> e ku eshte lezeti i temes po nuk i komentove.
> bravo Altin na hape oreksin


Ok, ateher per ty, do ti komentojme  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: 


Teper te bukura.

----------


## km92

Si mos ti komentojme keto foto re?  :perqeshje: 

Po te ishte ndonje Tevez, Ribery apo dikush tjeter nuk do shkruaja fare  :ngerdheshje: 

ps: e mbani mend temen ne boterorin06, Daviusi kishte sjell foto shum te bukura, shpresoj se edhe ketu do te postoj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> YYYY qo e hollandes qenka si miranda lol "TA CAJ GOJEN"....Po ti mer do na besh me zemer...


kjo bastardja pi birre me krikell :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Diesel Industry

Go Belen go!!!

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Ajo e Borrielos eshte e papame fare...ajo letteralmente ta heq petllen komplet.

----------


## suada dr

Aty thot femra sexy, po ecmo ket gjeta ket po postoj.Ndoshta ju duket sexy dhe kjo. :posi:

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Tamam e paske gjet suada...vetem shkruji poshte:Ragazze, adesso si tromba!!!"  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlackPanther

*Kliko këtu*

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

http://euro2008girls.com/pics/swedis...ball_girls.jpg

----------


## suada dr

spanjolle.

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Ueeeeee sa e mire ajo spanjollja*

----------

